# MN e-book 1939 - 43 a great read



## JohnBP (Mar 27, 2008)

Not sure if I can promote this book here, anyway I just finished an e-book called "The Real Cruel Sea" by Richard Woodman, a very detailed study of the MN between 1939 and 1943 full of details and also confirms the tough times engine room staff had when torpedoed. I have read many MN books and this one is by far the best, Cost $7.50 from Amazon and is a long read. ... John


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

JohnBP said:


> Not sure if I can promote this book here, anyway I just finished an e-book called "The Real Cruel Sea" by Richard Woodman, a very detailed study of the MN between 1939 and 1943 full of details and also confirms the tough times engine room staff had when torpedoed. I have read many MN books and this one is by far the best, Cost $7.50 from Amazon and is a long read. ... John


Richard Woodman's books are excellent and he was kind enough to provide the foreward for my book, Shipping Company Losses of the Second World War.


----------



## JohnBP (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks Ian, I have bought most of your books, all great reads, love the MN stuff. I was an engineer with BP... I will download a sample of your "shipping losses" book. John


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

JohnBP said:


> Thanks Ian, I have bought most of your books, all great reads, love the MN stuff. I was an engineer with BP... I will download a sample of your "shipping losses" book. John


Thanks for your kind words, John. Did you post a review of any of them? 

Ian


----------



## JohnBP (Mar 27, 2008)

No sad to say but I should and will do .. John


----------

